# Your Favourite Band?



## ackers (Jul 27, 2008)

My fave band *ever* are Feeder. To say they rock is an understatement.



What is your favourite band?


----------



## SavageWaffle (Jul 27, 2008)

My chemical romance.


----------



## Mr. Noid (Jul 27, 2008)

Rubber


----------



## lagman (Jul 27, 2008)

Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band

Also:




The Pixies


----------



## cosmo2389 (Jul 27, 2008)

Ummm... I really like a lot, but I suppose that Cartel a band from GA, USA would have to be my favorite!

As for other bands/groups, I really like Clazziquai from South Korea, Copeland from USA, Last Alliance is a new favorite from Japan...

And I like plenty of others, just those came up first!


----------



## Gore (Jul 27, 2008)

Klaxons.


----------



## Calafas (Jul 27, 2008)

I love feeder, have seen them live in Cambridge a few times   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





And I like From First To Last.


----------



## InoD (Jul 27, 2008)

Daft Punk, or Buckethead, can't decide


----------



## Berthenk (Jul 27, 2008)

Placebo... Or Dragonforce... Can't decide...


----------



## acoustic.digital (Jul 27, 2008)

John Mayer & Band.

Stevie Ray Vaughan & Double Trouble. RIP.


----------



## Cermage (Jul 27, 2008)

between the buried and me. or Protest the hero.


----------



## silent sniper (Jul 27, 2008)

Children of Bodom. may as well post some vids. 
CoB - Children of Decadence



Devildriver is on it's way up, and may soon be replacing CoB

Devildriver - Clouds Over California


----------



## Christen (Jul 27, 2008)

Metallica


----------



## phoood (Jul 27, 2008)

Architecture In Helsinki


----------



## matt1freek (Jul 27, 2008)

Skinny Puppy / Ohgr
or
Acid Bath / Deadboy and the Elephantmen


----------



## papyrus (Jul 27, 2008)

The National, for now. I love their style. I like a lot of indie rock.


----------



## NeSchn (Jul 27, 2008)

I would have to say In Flames. Because they got me into metal. They need to stop making music though because they blow now.


----------



## Holaitsme (Jul 27, 2008)

I like before today (now know as pierce the veil).


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Jul 27, 2008)

Rush, and I suppose it's not odd I have never heard of a single band on this thread up to this point 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Victim of my demographic again.


----------



## Minox (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm having a hard time deciding between Dope/Pain/Maximum the Hormone.


----------



## Icarus (Jul 27, 2008)

Iron Maiden !!


----------



## anime_junkie (Jul 27, 2008)

Oh, come on. You expect me to pick one?

Well, uh, ELO, Pendulum, My Bloody Valentine, m1dy....


----------



## xcalibur (Jul 27, 2008)

ronnie dio's Rainbow or ozzy's Black sabbath
can't decide between these two


----------



## Forstride (Jul 27, 2008)

Right now, it's Job for a Cowboy.  I listen to them, and some of Home Grown (Search You're not Alone on Youtube to hear them).


----------



## Toutatis (Jul 27, 2008)

Very difficult to choose only one.

The Arcane Order, Abigail Williams, Cavalera Conspiracy, Evile, Hatesphere, Eluveitie ...


----------



## NeSchn (Jul 27, 2008)

AnimalCrossingX said:
			
		

> Right now, it's Job for a Cowboy.  I listen to them, and some of Home Grown (Search You're not Alone on Youtube to hear them).


Hell yeah! They totally rock, I have been listening to alot of brutal death metal lately.

Digested Flesh
Whitechapel
Job for a Cowboy
Waking the Cadaver


----------



## Icarus (Jul 27, 2008)

Xcalibur said:
			
		

> ronnie dio's Rainbow or ozzy's Black sabbath
> can't decide between these two


How about Dio era Black Sabbath?


----------



## slightlyaskew (Jul 27, 2008)

Either Lagwagon or Rx Bandits for me.


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Jul 27, 2008)

Icarus said:
			
		

> Iron Maiden !!



Quote! ^^ I saw them live a month ago, great stuff indeed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I like also Metallica and Children of Bodom.


----------



## layzieyez (Jul 27, 2008)

Cannibal Corpse or Belle and Sebastian.


----------



## lagman (Jul 27, 2008)

lagman said:
			
		

> Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band
> ....
> 
> QUOTE(Panzer Tacticer @ Jul 27 2008, 10:23 AM) Rush, and I suppose it's not odd I have never heard of a single band on this thread up to this point
> ...



Boo!

And to keep this on-topic, I'll add 2 more bands:
*The White Stripes
*The Strokes


----------



## Icarus (Jul 27, 2008)

DaRk_ViVi said:
			
		

> Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw them 1,5 months ago at Madison Square Garden !!! It was amazing !!!


----------



## NeSchn (Jul 27, 2008)

Ahh yes, I need to add another band myself.

Mayhem


----------



## Grimalkin (Jul 27, 2008)

Too hard for me to choose..

Guns n Roses (The original)
Velvet Revolver (Just the Singles)
AC/DC
Dio
Metallica (Went to their liveshow recently)
The Hives
... 
The list keeps growing.


----------



## xpestilencex (Jul 27, 2008)

Converge or Animosity


----------



## Wabsta (Jul 27, 2008)

HORSE the band.
1st band in lot's of years, that I find so good, that I actually bought a CD...


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Jul 27, 2008)

oh man I'm surpised someone on here likes animosity. shit is sick. 
I'm from boston so i have a lot of local favorites
blood for blood
dropkicks
overcast
i'm friends with this band the red chord that are kind of like animosity

i think my favorite of all though is conducting from the grave/jethro tull

heh i know i know..jethro tull...


edit: scratch that my favorite is Irate from newyork

myspace.com/irate1134


----------



## Parsaw (Jul 27, 2008)

Whitechapel, orrrrr something along those lines, haha, I like alot of bands, so it's hard to choose a favorite.


----------



## GBAer (Jul 27, 2008)

The Tweets ROCK!!!!


----------



## PizzaPasta (Jul 27, 2008)

lagman said:
			
		

> Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band
> 
> Also:
> 
> ...




+1 for the Pixies.

My favs are: 

Pavement, My Bloody Valentine, The Jesus and Mary Chain, Guided by Voices and Sonic Youth.

That's not really one band but if they all got together and formed a giant band it would be my favorite/least favorite.


----------



## Lametta (Jul 27, 2008)

Placebo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




pity they still didn't announce their next album


----------



## Mentz (Jul 27, 2008)

I like more than one band:

-DreamTheater
-Area (italian progressive '70)
-Weather Report
-Frank Zappa
-Sting/The Police


----------



## Joey R. (Jul 27, 2008)

The Tauren Chieftains. LOL.

Nah. Like everyone else, I like more than just one band, but my all-time favourite one is The Who 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As a bonus, among other, I mostly like:

The Beatles
AC/DC
Metallica
Foo Fighters
Alizée
Mylène Farmer
Roxette
Guns n' Roses
Iron Maiden
M2M (and both Marion Raven and Marit Larsen)
Queen
Sandy & Júnior
And more...


----------



## silent sniper (Jul 27, 2008)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> I would have to say In Flames. Because they got me into metal. They need to stop making music though because they blow now.


oh what's wrong with In Flames? imo, they've gotten better since the first few albums



also: mayhem is insane! likely the most evil band I've ever heard (with Cannibal Corpse, Venom, and Dimmu Borgir)


----------



## Cjuub (Jul 27, 2008)

silent sniper said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In Flames lost it completely at Come Clarity.. and the new album is even worse!
Their older stuff is OK though.

My favorite band. Hard to say, though Naglfar means alot to me since they got me inte Black metal, which is my current favorite genre and has been for a few years. I probably have a link to last.fm in my sig, loads of good metal there. =3

EDIT: Apperantly not.. http://www.lastfm.se/user/CUBEpro


----------



## Sephi (Jul 27, 2008)

Slayer, Metallica, Infected Mushroom.


----------



## bobrules (Jul 27, 2008)

I only like Linkin park and Simple plan.


----------



## ackers (Jul 27, 2008)

Calafas said:
			
		

> I love feeder, have seen them live in Cambridge a few times


I'm sooo jealous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Guys, it would be better if you all included at least a YouTube vid so we have some idea what your fave band sounds like. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here's "Morning Life" by Feeder - found it a few days ago and I'm in love with it. It's just so relaxing.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## Beware (Jul 28, 2008)

Queen, Deep Purple, Pink Floyd, King Krimson.


----------



## DemonaCosta (Jul 28, 2008)

Seether, Puddle of Mudd, Korn, and Red Hot Chili Peppers.


----------



## Talaria (Jul 28, 2008)

Coldplay would be my favourite band. But many others so close to there.


----------



## emoo55 (Jul 28, 2008)

Van Halen, Queen, Guns n Roses, Journey


----------



## LagunaCid (Jul 28, 2008)

Kamelot, Dream Theater, recent Edguy


----------



## Awdofgum (Jul 28, 2008)

Fowler!


----------



## science (Jul 28, 2008)

THE ARCADE FIRE

The greatest band in the history of music


----------



## fischju (Jul 28, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> THE ARCADE FIRE
> 
> The greatest band in the history of music




A very good band

I'll also say Modest Mouse, The Shins, Smashing Pumpkins, The National, Coldplay, Nirvana, The Offspring, Joy Division, The Killers, Red Hot Chili Peppers, The Cure, ect, ect, ect, ect

I listen to a lot of music.....


----------



## Mewgia (Jul 28, 2008)

Oh man there are so many bands that I like, I am never able to say one favorite band. Here's some of mine though:

Newer Converge (Jane Doe and everything after that)
Slayer
Black Sabbath
Joy Division
The National
Chimaira
Genghis Tron
Oingo Boingo
Motorhead
Misfits
Venom
Pink Floyd
Exodus
Tool
King Crimson
The Beatles
Pantera
Joe Hishaishi (the composer for most Studio Ghibli movies including Totoro and Princess Mononoke)
The Clash
Death
Audioslave
Manowar
Danzig

a lot more that I forgot


----------



## RebelX (Jul 29, 2008)

Even though I am 15, I still like a lot of old stuff. I just can't stand the music nowadays with artists like"Fitty cent" and "Nelly". In my opinion, the best music was from the 1960's to the late 1980's. There were artists/bands like:

Michael Jackson
Sade
The Beatles
Marvin Gaye
Bill Withers
Elton John
Tom Jones
Toto
Van Halen
Lynyrd Skynyrd
Tower of Power

and a bunch of others.


----------



## Mewgia (Jul 29, 2008)

RebelX said:
			
		

> Even though I am 15, I still like a lot of old stuff. I just can't stand the music nowadays with artists like"Fitty cent" and "Nelly"


protip: most of the music being made nowadays isn't rap, believe it or not


----------



## Awdofgum (Jul 29, 2008)

Science and fichju have a very similar musical library to me.


----------



## silent sniper (Jul 29, 2008)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> Slayer


I've been REALLY addicted to Slayer lately. Tom Araya's voice all of a sudden just seemed so hellish and powerful, it really got me hooked.


----------



## Lazycus (Jul 29, 2008)

I've never had one 'favorite band', but those I can listen to over and over again and have the biggest collections of their music, and have gone to see live:

Judas Priest
Rush
AC/DC
Metallica
Van Halen
Guns N' Roses

@ PT - you better hope Rush tours again!


----------



## science (Jul 29, 2008)

awdofgum said:
			
		

> Science and fichju have a very similar musical library to me.



WE R AWESOME

According to facebook:

The Arcade Fire, Beck, Bright Eyes, Crystal Castles, Daft Punk, Death From Above 1979, Destroyer, Justice, Matthew Good, mstrkrft, The Presets, Radiohead, SebastiAn, SebastiEn Grainger, Spoon, Sunset Rubdown, System of a Down, Tiga, Voxtrot, We Are Scientists, Wolf Parade


----------



## Dylan (Jul 29, 2008)

http://www.last.fm/user/blackouthc

MOSH MANGZ


----------



## Akoji (Jul 29, 2008)

Mines are AFI/Blaqk Audio, Daft Punk, Iron Maiden and Justice


----------



## Cermage (Jul 29, 2008)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> Oh man there are so many bands that I like, I am never able to say one favorite band. Here's some of mine though:
> 
> Newer Converge (Jane Doe and everything after that)
> Slayer
> ...




*OMG WIN*


----------



## layzieyez (Jul 29, 2008)

Here's some of my favorite stuff I listen to that hasn't been listed:

Twilight Circus Dub Soundsystem
Coil
Pigface
Toots and the Maytals
Kruder and Dorfmeister
Dieselboy
DJ Spooky that Subliminal Kid
Future Sound of London
Kool Keith
Planet Asia
The Dead Milkmen
Shonen Knife
Cocteau Twins
Claude Challe
Dinosaur Jr.
Aphex Twin
Charlie Parker
Too $hort
Sonic Youth
Velvet Underground


----------



## ackers (Jul 29, 2008)

Judging by the band names, a lot of you listen to some weird shit. "The Dead Milkmen" for example.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Where do you even find out about this stuff lol?


----------



## Gore (Jul 29, 2008)

Justice is high up too.
If you like Daft Punk, no reason not to like Justice.


also a great vid, the same people who did a lot of kanye west music vids.


----------



## WildWon (Jul 29, 2008)

Incubus, Jimmy Eat World, NoFx, Alkaline Trio.

All 4, in any order. Thats my one favorite


----------



## xalphax (Nov 29, 2008)

InoD said:
			
		

> Daft Punk, or Buckethead, can't decide



both great, and both disguise allot.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 29, 2008)

Linkin Park an Fall Out Boy


----------

